# r&t kennels new pups



## rob keck (May 11, 2012)

we had 8 fine little pups. should make some really fine hunting  dogs  5 males and 3 females


----------



## gemcgrew (May 11, 2012)

Good looking litter!


----------



## mlandrum (May 11, 2012)

Hurry Rob !!!!!    Somebody slipped a RED pup in there on ya   Yep, they lookin good


----------



## rob keck (May 11, 2012)

there is 2 red ones both are red i love the red dogs



mlandrum said:


> Hurry Rob !!!!!    Somebody slipped a RED pup in there on ya   Yep, they lookin good


----------



## beagler101 (May 11, 2012)

2 good ones for sure


----------



## Rabbit Dog (May 12, 2012)

What they out of Rob? You done made Stretch a Papa?


----------



## rob keck (May 14, 2012)

yep strecth is a papa




Rabbit Dog said:


> What they out of Rob? You done made Stretch a Papa?


----------



## thomas gose (May 14, 2012)

Good lookin litter!


----------



## DeucesWild (May 14, 2012)

rob keck said:


> there is 2 red ones both are red i love the red dogs


----------



## Terry Long (May 14, 2012)

nice litter r&t Kennels but it looks like the same litter I had this Jan  6 females and 1male 

again nice litter


----------



## Rabbit Dog (May 14, 2012)

If they run half as good as Stretch, you got some good uns. Congratulations! You need to come out and get that 2nd win on your female...unless she is busy with those pups???


----------



## rob keck (May 15, 2012)

Rabbit Dog said:


> If they run half as good as Stretch, you got some good uns. Congratulations! You need to come out and get that 2nd win on your female...unless she is busy with those pups???



no i bread him to another female i have thats out of jd 
i know i need 0ne more on her and one more on stretch but i have been so busy with the kids and building my new kennel"s dont worry i will be there soon i just need to get caught up


----------



## Rabbit Dog (May 15, 2012)

O'Neal Williams says "If a man's too busy to go fishing, he's just too busy." Same goes with running dogs!!!!
  Hurry up and get er done!


----------



## rob keck (May 16, 2012)

i am trying i am still running dogs i have a young dog that i have been running alot here lately and he is strecth's bother he is turning out to be a very nice dog,,, thats what i have been doing i run him solo and stretch solo and then zeena solo i am trying to get them fine tuned


----------



## Beagler282 (May 17, 2012)

Nice pups Rob.


----------



## rob keck (May 18, 2012)

Beagler282 said:


> Nice pups Rob.



thank you ray


----------



## mlandrum (May 18, 2012)

Terry Long said:


> nice litter r&t Kennels but it looks like the same litter I had this Jan  6 females and 1male View attachment 666755
> 
> again nice litter



Terry, who is that BLUE in your Avatar ?????


----------



## Terry Long (May 25, 2012)

mlandrum said:


> Terry, who is that BLUE in your Avatar ?????



that is my male beagle skullfork breeding


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 31, 2012)

Nice dogs!


----------

